# Good labs/ bad labs what the crap



## powermaster (Jun 15, 2013)

I am glad to see three is a place here that informs us of scammers, bad gear, fake gear etc. So my thinking is and I am not asking but saying where are all the lagit labs.  They start out good but in the end they go sour. I come across a open lab thinking this sounds good then find out later not so good. Just because its on the net doesn't mean it true.lol Any way glad there is a place we can trust when it comes to labs.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 15, 2013)

The problum with the open labs are they are always driven by greed. Lets face it they are selling a product that is highly illegal yet they are willing to take a higher level of risk than private sources to sell product openly. Why? Greed. I am not a hater I do believe that greed can be a good thing when controlled. However most people can not control greed. Lets face it the open labs take a higher level of risk by marketing thier product to everyone, including LE. How long do you think it will take them to realize this risk in great detail? At this point the higher margins enjoyed by open labs are not as attractive as they appeared to be in the beginning. The next logical step in this greed progression is to start under dosing product to drive margins even higher, this is usally followed by selective scamming (praying on newbies) and ultimatly out and out scamming.

Personally, I have had great luck with small private UGLs. The longer you are in the game the more of these sources you will find.


----------



## regular (Jun 15, 2013)

There are quality UGLs which are open source but they are few and far between and you must know where to look. A lot of open sources go private for varying amounts of time and later reopen to the public. The line between open and private isn't as rigid as you might think at least with some UGLs.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 15, 2013)

maybe it's me because I'm not good with certain terms or lingo but what is a source? I don't get all  the talk? you guys sure know how confuse someone


----------



## powermaster (Jun 15, 2013)

grind4it said:


> The problum with the open labs are they are always driven by greed. Lets face it they are selling a product that is highly illegal yet they are willing to take a higher level of risk than private sources to sell product openly. Why? Greed. I am not a hater I do believe that greed can be a good thing when controlled. However most people can not control greed. Lets face it the open labs take a higher level of risk by marketing thier product to everyone, including LE. How long do you think it will take them to realize this risk in great detail? At this point the higher margins enjoyed by open labs are not as attractive as they appeared to be in the beginning. The next logical step in this greed progression is to start under dosing product to drive margins even higher, this is usally followed by selective scamming (praying on newbies) and ultimatly out and out scamming.
> 
> Personally, I have had great luck with small private UGLs. The longer you are in the game the more of these sources you will find.


 I know si is not a source board by a long shot but they come around eventually. It's just with so much on the net it's hard to sifer good from the bad. No one likes to get scammed. I to prefer ugl but I have yet to see ugl carry a full line of products and that maybe impossible. I see a lot of pharmaceutical grade gear out there but the suppliers I question there integrity. That's why I prefer ugls because they are common guys with same goals in mind and less likely to become scammers but I may be wrong there to.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2013)

Yaya said:


> maybe it's me because I'm not good with certain terms or lingo but what is a source? I don't get all  the talk? you guys sure know how confuse someone



"Source" are what you get on the palms of your hands from deadlifting too much.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 15, 2013)

Yaya said:


> maybe it's me because I'm not good with certain terms or lingo but what is a source? I don't get all  the talk? you guys sure know how confuse someone



Never heard of it, But does it come in pink?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't recall the name of the book but its big.   Has virtually every lab in existence and even closed labs.   A friend of mine owns this book and from what I read, it was pretty dead on.

I would trust a published book before I trusted a source forum.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2013)

samcooke said:


> I don't recall the name of the book but its big.   Has virtually every lab in existence and even closed labs.   A friend of mine owns this book and from what I read, it was pretty dead on.
> 
> I would trust a published book before I trusted a source forum.




By William Llewellyn? I wouldn't necessarily trust a book either.  

Only way to find a trust worthy source is to just put in your time getting to know people.  The harder you're looking the harder they are to find.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2013)

samcooke said:


> I don't recall the name of the book but its big.   Has virtually every lab in existence and even closed labs.   A friend of mine owns this book and from what I read, it was pretty dead on.
> 
> I would trust a published book before I trusted a source forum.



I wouldn't and I wouldn't trust a lab in a published book.

Stupidest thing I have yet to hear labs published in a book, so much for privacy and security.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 17, 2013)

The book focused mainly on how to spot fakes,  but I have to agree it just takes time and research


----------



## powermaster (Jun 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> By William Llewellyn? I wouldn't necessarily trust a book either.
> 
> Only way to find a trust worthy source is to just put in your time getting to know people.  The harder you're looking the harder they are to find.


That just might be my problem looking to hard. I agree with the above. They can publish what they like in a book or on the net. What got me all fired up was those blue hearts I seen on here. Yumm


----------



## frankenstein (Nov 9, 2013)

you can get ****ed just as easily from and ugl as an
 online source


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 9, 2013)

regular said:


> There are quality UGLs which are open source but they are few and far between and you must know where to look. A lot of open sources go private for varying amounts of time and later reopen to the public. The line between open and private isn't as rigid as you might think at least with some UGLs.



^^This. Private sources aren't permanently private. They'll pull in some new customers from time to time, but you won't get the ok unless you are worth the chance. You can't just show up to a board and expect someone to hook you up with a private source in a couple weeks.. takes time to build a rapport, but 100% worth it


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2013)

Lupi is correct. Get to know the folks on the board, they will point you in a direction they've had consistently good experience with once you've established that you're a good BLoke and not some fly-by-night keyboard warrior who wants to get "hoooge".


----------



## Bulkup123 (Oct 23, 2020)

What would you consider the best lab?
 I'm new to the game


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 23, 2020)

Bulkup123 said:


> What would you consider the best lab?
> I'm new to the game



I really enjoyed biology.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 23, 2020)

Bad lab and good lab.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 25, 2020)

I think a chemistry lab is better to make your concocktions.


----------

